# Vitamins & other supplements



## mattdeere (Jan 12, 2014)

What kinda supplements is everyone taking if any? I take a daily multi vitamin and a B-12. I also take a supplement called green vibrance.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

the only supplement I take is a daily garlic pill, other than that I try to eat healthily, plenty of fruit and vegetables.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

CoQ10 Quinol, Fish Oil,Saw Palmetto,Magnesium,Active Senior Multi-Vitamin


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2014)

one that i found and works well for me is garden of life multi vitamin for men. as a bonus it has probiotics in it which helps immune system and digestion. 

be careful with your iron intake. do not overlap with vitamins.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

if you are asking bc of a lack of vitamins, the only thing that can really hurt you in a reasonable amount of time is a lack of vitamin c.if there's no fresh fruit etc..but actually eating green grass helps..sounds stupid, but has got a lot of vitamin c..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I take 700% to 1,000% daily reccommended allowance of B Complex. I find it helps quiet the nerves in my feet that were damaged by Agent Orange.
While the VA does not link peripheal neuropathy to A/O exposure, (except for that which resolved itself within 2 years of exposure) the head doctor of the environmental department at a nearby VA hospital told me she has seen enough veterans with the same symptoms to personally believe the connection.
The VA has been studying the connection since 2010, but we will most likely all die before a decision is reached.
VA Motto - "Deny, Deny, Deny, Until You Die".


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

All I do is a Multi-vitamin and a Vitamin C supplement. But I do keep Vitamin C supplements in my preps because there may be a shortage of C in the bad times and I rotate it out to use as I buy new stuff.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

the only actual supplement i take is protein powder, a joint supplement and flax seed oil. everything else i get from eating/drinking


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Vitamins D3, K2, C, E, B complex. Minerals Boron, Zinc, Selenium, Magnesium, Chromium Picolinate, Iodine, Iron from Yellow Dock (Also a liver cleanser).Potasium,

L Lysine, L Carnatine, L.Argenine, L Tyrosine, NAC, Inositol, Taurine.(All on an empty stomach for best effect).

DHEA, CLA, ALA, Probiotic, Biotin, Co Q10,

Acai, Resveratrol, Reishi.

Others I take now and then: Ginger, Cinnamon, HA, 5-htp, Turmeric and black pepper, Garlic. 

That's what I can remember at the moment...


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Prepp(g)er said:


> if you are asking bc of a lack of vitamins, the only thing that can really hurt you in a reasonable amount of time is a lack of vitamin c.if there's no fresh fruit etc..but actually eating green grass helps..sounds stupid, but has got a lot of vitamin c..


So would making a tea of grass help? I'm asking seriously.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I take 700% to 1,000% daily reccommended allowance of B Complex. I find it helps quiet the nerves in my feet that were damaged by Agent Orange.
> While the VA does not link peripheal neuropathy to A/O exposure, (except for that which resolved itself within 2 years of exposure) the head doctor of the environmental department at a nearby VA hospital told me she has seen enough veterans with the same symptoms to personally believe the connection.
> The VA has been studying the connection since 2010, but we will most likely all die before a decision is reached.
> VA Motto - "Deny, Deny, Deny, Until You Die".


RPD, Would you consider rubbing magnesium gel on the soles of your feet? It could help. It's in most health food stores.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

SquirrelBait said:


> Vitamins D3, K2, C, E, B complex. Minerals Boron, Zinc, Selenium, Magnesium, Chromium Picolinate, Iodine, Iron from Yellow Dock (Also a liver cleanser).Potasium,
> 
> L Lysine, L Carnatine, L.Argenine, L Tyrosine, NAC, Inositol, Taurine.(All on an empty stomach for best effect).
> 
> ...


damn squirrel lol...you have stocks in CVS?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> RPD, do the b complex supplements give you an energy boost? I've noticed that a lot of the energy drinks are loaded with niacin and b 12. Some (5 hour energy shot) are as high as 2000% daily value.


Personally I do not feel any effects. But B-12 is supposed to aid in energy metabolism. 
I don't know what exactly these B complex tablets contain, the bottle is at the house and I'm at work. I know there is B-1, B-6 and B-12, niacin I think, and some others. None of the ingredients are in a higher concentration than 100%.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SquirrelBait said:


> RPD, Would you consider rubbing magnesium gel on the soles of your feet? It could help. It's in most health food stores.


I'm willing to try anything.
I have extensive blood work done annually and Type II diabetes (automatically connected to A/O by the VA) has been ruled out.
I'm one of the lucky ones. I know of guys who have it in their hands as well as feet, and some in their legs also.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

SquirrelBait said:


> So would making a tea of grass help? I'm asking seriously.


as long as you don't cook the grass to death it should be fine.as all vitamins, vitamin c is destroyed by high temperatures.
but as to your question..vitamin c is water-soluble.so a tea will work.however you can just eat a couple of young grass tips every day and you should be golden..the goal is to prevent negative effect, such as reduced imune activity to scurvy..and for that little amounts are enough..modern day vitamin pills often contain large amounts.the body however can only use certain amounts..the rest is just wasted..recent studies show too much artificial vitamin can be detrimental to your health..liver and kidney damage up to a higher risk of cancer....


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

omegabrock said:


> damn squirrel lol...you have stocks in CVS?


Ya gotta put good in to get good out!


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Prepp(g)er said:


> as long as you don't cook the grass to death it should be fine.as all vitamins, vitamin c is destroyed by high temperatures.
> but as to your question..vitamin c is water-soluble.so a tea will work.however you can just eat a couple of young grass tips every day and you should be golden..the goal is to prevent negative effect, such as reduced imune activity to scurvy..and for that little amounts are enough..modern day vitamin pills often contain large amounts.the body however can only use certain amounts..the rest is just wasted..recent studies show too much artificial vitamin can be detrimental to your health..liver and kidney damage up to a higher risk of cancer....


So I'd want to brew it like I would green tea? Below boiling point?


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Lots of research on Vitamin D helping with a variety of things. For convenience sake, I'd opt for multi vitamins.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> Lots of research on Vitamin D helping with a variety of things. For convenience sake, I'd opt for multi vitamins.


The only problem I have with multi-vitamins is that the list isn't specific enough. I have to have D3, K2, Etc. I'm not sure what I'm getting with most multies...


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

1000g of glucosamine, b12 and multivitamins


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

the human body gets most of its vitamins from what we eat, so a healthy and nutritional diet would be the main requirement.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

Prepp(g)er said:


> as long as you don't cook the grass to death it should be fine.as all vitamins, vitamin c is destroyed by high temperatures.
> but as to your question..vitamin c is water-soluble.so a tea will work.however you can just eat a couple of young grass tips every day and you should be golden..the goal is to prevent negative effect, such as reduced imune activity to scurvy..and for that little amounts are enough..modern day vitamin pills often contain large amounts.the body however can only use certain amounts..the rest is just wasted..recent studies show too much artificial vitamin can be detrimental to your health..liver and kidney damage up to a higher risk of cancer....


this is pretty cool. does it matter the type of grass?


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> Lots of research on Vitamin D helping with a variety of things. For convenience sake, I'd opt for multi vitamins.


the thing is, if you have a balanced diet then you're probably getting a lot of the stuff that is in a multi. it's cheaper (a lot cheaper) to just figure out the nutrients your diet lacks and then buy specific supps


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

SquirrelBait said:


> So I'd want to brew it like I would green tea? Below boiling point?


yes.don't boil it..boil your water so it's clean of bacteria etc..then take it of the fire and add the grass tips.let it sit for a little.done.
plus, this works pretty well with spruce needles too. the green tips is where the most vitamin c is to be found.and it actually tastes good


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

it does not matter what type of grass. however pls keep in mind that there are a couple of types of grass around the world that have little amounts of poisonous acids in em. if you'd eat huge amounts of it, like horses or cattle do, it could be a problem..but for the intended use if you keep that in mind you shouldn't have a problem


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

omegabrock said:


> the thing is, if you have a balanced diet then you're probably getting a lot of the stuff that is in a multi. it's cheaper (a lot cheaper) to just figure out the nutrients your diet lacks and then buy specific supps


i second that.however, has anyone of you ever expected a serious vitamin deficiency?in modern day diets we usually get the needed amounts of vitamins..in severe cases a supplement is needed


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

Prepp(g)er said:


> it does not matter what type of grass. however pls keep in mind that there are a couple of types of grass around the world that have little amounts of poisonous acids in em. if you'd eat huge amounts of it, like horses or cattle do, it could be a problem..but for the intended use if you keep that in mind you shouldn't have a problem


how much should you put in a coffee cup? i think i might try this with some yard clippings today haha


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi all. There's lots of good data to show that Vit D3 3,000 units per day will get your blood levels high enough to drastically reduce your risk of many forms of cancer & chronic illness. It's a regulator hormone involved in hundreds of biochemical reactions in our body, so when it's level improves, many things improve


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I used to take B12 but switched it with a bit of daily spirulina powder in my morning fruit/cocoa/coconut milk shake, I'm mostly plant-based except for a small piece of salmon once every 2-3 weeks. I did a blood test to see if I was eating well enough and all of my levels were perfect, so I'll stick to what I'm doing.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

"I take 700% to 1,000% daily reccommended allowance of B Complex. I find it helps quiet the nerves in my feet that were damaged by Agent Orange."



A good thing to try is potassium supplements. And bananas. You may want to go for prescription strength if all you can get is OTC. It certainly helped me. Have your levels checked first, but people don't seem to get enough by a long way. When you find your potassium level, you can work out what you need- the usual 100 mg cap is 3% of the RDA.

What worries me is that most of this stuff won't be available after the SHTF. And vitamins, etc. don't keep well over long periods. I think it would be darn near impossible to get everything you need out of whatever food we'4e going to grow. It's something that makes me lose sleep.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife feeds me a good diet, bananas every day is a part. With my lunch, besides the main part, she gives me a salad loaded with fresh celery, cherry tomatoes, carrots, green onions, etc; and a container of fresh fruit that usually contains an apple and banana cut up as well as strawberries or blueberries, as well as whatever else is on hand, like kiwi.
I watch my fellow workers eat fast food junk for lunch, and realize I am a very blessed man!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Same here, RPD!

Fresh veggies, lean meat, an avocado a day, a banana and a bag of carrots for snacks at work...

Still, considering the depletion of the soil due to big farming not abiding by God's laws, daily supplements are not a bad idea.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My hubby knows he's lucky  Freshly prepared healthy meals and snacks for work, his co-workers occasionally get a few treats as well. 
B12 is the most important vitamin a person can take, you can also have an annual B12 injection, which I'm planning to switch to.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> My hubby knows he's lucky  Freshly prepared healthy meals and snacks for work, his co-workers occasionally get a few treats as well.
> B12 is the most important vitamin a person can take, you can also have an annual B12 injection, which I'm planning to switch to.


Injection?

:shock:

I don't do the N-word.

Laid a knuckle open a few years ago at work. I found it interesting as I haven't seen the inside of a finger like that. Anyway, as I was washing it out and about to bandage it up, the boss stopped me and demanded I go to the firehouse and have them look at it. They, in turn, told me I needed to go to the Company Quack for stitches. That was when I get nauseous and light-headed.

At the Quack's office, I horse-traded one tetanus shot for the foregoing of the stitches. One N-word rather than what would have amounted to six N-words. The bandaging worked well and my finger healed nicely.

All that to say this; I'll do the pills instead of the annual N-word. :lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

haha ok fair enough


----------



## Witchygirl3 (Sep 2, 2014)

I've just started taking multi vitamin with iron, because I'm tired all the time, but I get disturbed sleep


----------



## Witchygirl3 (Sep 2, 2014)

You're right there! They tested veggies a few years ago and found that cabbages, broccoli and other veggies has lost huge vitamin content since the early 1900s. Cant remember the content exactly as each type was different, but it was similar to 97% down to 13%. Scary really. ours are sprayed in the fields repeatedly, then when harvested they spray them again with preservatives. Then they wonder why its common now for babies to be born with minor deformities, whereas at one time it was very rare. Their goodness is further depleted because they are stored for weeks, then travel, usually hundred/thousands of miles from all over the globe and are in a sorry state by the time they reach us. Then we complain that the vegetables are tasteless.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

So take the multivite in the morning  . I would advise you to get blood tests done and visit a doctor. That fatigue, if caused by anemia as you guess, can be caused by some very serious problems. In my case it was a bleeding ulcer...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

There are much better Grasses, like lemon grass, that are easy to grow as weeds.
The green grass? Yahaha! I believe i'D do that as crystals out with a lot of buffer. Bet the stomach would puke out green grasses in very appreciable amounts.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

oddapple said:


> There are much better Grasses, like lemon grass, that are easy to grow as weeds.
> The green grass? Yahaha! I believe i'D do that as crystals out with a lot of buffer. Bet the stomach would puke out green grasses in very appreciable amounts.


I've got 6 BIG clusters of lemon grass about 5 ft tall. I am curious how you cook with it. Got some recipes?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

One uses it identically to lemon balm. Sun teas or infusions/extracts (no need to boil. Leaves freely in h20) at regular tea strengths, or a little stronger for pleasant beverage vit.
Make super strong h20 extracts (teas) and concentrates, then make you some lemon pepper by wetting the salt with 10x strong tea and letting it dry. Voila! Lemon salt you was buying. (Cucumber salt by directly coating fresh slices, the salt absorbs, dries, you thump it off in a pan, viila! U kukumber salt for cardboard dinner from hillbilly squirrel.) 
Ultra strong teas can be dried or likewise bound on another beneficial food (kinda preservative) and used like vitamin doses, as it were.
Same deal as vitamin c - if you get the runs slow down a bit to "bowel tolerance".
Phone! I have to quit to see what I type!


----------

